# Finally! Finally! Finally!



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey... knock-it-off ; your'e a grasshopper !! 

Nce job; great shooting !!!! 
watchout,.... Sarge is going to charge more for those arrows in the future !!! 

see you next week in cumberland !!.... 

.:cheers:....:clap2:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> Hey... knock-it-off ; your'e a grasshopper !!
> 
> Nce job; great shooting !!!!
> watchout,.... Sarge is going to charge more for those arrows in the future !!!
> ...


Hmmm, he is ordering a quiver for me - think I might better check it for "glue in the tubes" before use. 

Looking forward to meeting you next week. All you got to do to find me is look for the old man with snow white mocking bird legs and a pop belly towing a red PSE Mojo.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice shooting today Prag. Soon you will start picking people off one at a time.
All those guys not out practicing better not cry when Lee takes you out.
3 -28 ACC's seem to be magic off of Prags bow.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Attaway Lee!! :whoo: :cheers:

Nice shootin.. :thumb:

I was out practicing today.. man it was hot.. :chortle: I'll be ready.. ready or not.. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, he is ordering a quiver for me - think I might better check it for "glue in the tubes" before use.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you next week. All you got to do to find me is look for the old man with snow white mocking bird legs and a pop belly towing a red PSE Mojo.


ohhh boy.... 

in that case, ill be the one with the sun glasses ! :tongue:

all right sticky..... your'e on my list tooo ! still bringing that bhfs rig ??.....:evil::boxing:....:tongue:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Way to go Lee. Any day you can beat your best is a great day regardless of whether there is anyone else in the game or not. :thumb:

Shooting with a great group just makes it that much sweeter.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

swerve said:


> Way to go Lee. Any day you can beat your best is a great day regardless of whether there is anyone else in the game or not. :thumb:
> 
> Shooting with a great group just makes it that much sweeter.


Exactly!!!! Nice job!!:wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Well the hook's been set----now you're ours.

Welcome to FIELD ARCHERY

And the feeling never goes away.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Nice shooting today Prag. Soon you will start picking people off one at a time.
> All those guys not out practicing better not cry when Lee takes you out.
> 3 -28 ACC's seem to be magic off of Prags bow.


Well, I'm still just shooting against "myself", but it does feel kinda nice to "know" I didn't have the lowest score in the whole group. :wink: In addition to those new arrows, your tips on setting 3rd axis have been invaluable!



IGluIt4U said:


> Attaway Lee!! :whoo: :cheers:
> 
> Nice shootin.. :thumb:
> 
> I was out practicing today.. man it was hot.. :chortle: I'll be ready.. ready or not.. :wink: :darkbeer:


Thanks Sticky - and speaking of "darkbeer", Sarge brought a few "samples" of what he'll have at the Hillbilly. Good thing he didn't bring the whole stash - might have had to spend the night instead of making the 2 hour drive home. :wink:



south-paaw said:


> ohhh boy....
> 
> in that case, ill be the one with the sun glasses ! :tongue:
> 
> all right sticky..... your'e on my list tooo ! still bringing that bhfs rig ??.....:evil::boxing:....:tongue:


Well, all you FL boys have to do is lay around in the sun all day and get tans. Us NC guys, at least this one, will stick with their "farmer's tans".



swerve said:


> Way to go Lee. Any day you can beat your best is a great day regardless of whether there is anyone else in the game or not. :thumb:
> 
> Shooting with a great group just makes it that much sweeter.


I can "beat my best" most any day in the back yard, but, like you said, "shooting with a great group" makes it even sweeter. And I got to say - I am overly blessed with having a great bunch to shoot with here in NC - even if I do have to spend over $50/week in my 35 mpg car just to get to the ranges.



NEVADAPRO said:


> Exactly!!!! Nice job!!:wink:


Thanks!



C Doyle 88 said:


> Well the hook's been set----now you're ours.
> 
> Welcome to FIELD ARCHERY
> 
> And the feeling never goes away.


Oh, the hook got set several months ago, but just couldn't seem to shake that 500 barrier. Now that it's behind me, maybe I can start "standing behind" some of my "trash talk".

Hope to see/meet lots of you at the Hillbilly this weekend.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Good Job!!!!!

I haven't broke 500 yet, but I know when I do I'll be just as happy as you are!!

Way to go!!!

:set1_applaud:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great job Lee. It's always nice to mark something off the "To Do" list.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Great job Lee. It's always nice to mark something off the "To Do" list.


Thanks Matt,
I'm just wondering when you're going to mark "shoot a full round of Field" off your "to do" list. :wink: J/K, I know 3D is your thing.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Matt,
> I'm just wondering when you're going to mark "shoot a full round of Field" off your "to do" list. :wink: J/K, I know 3D is your thing.


For now it is. My Field experience is about to grow. I am really looking forward to being able to get out for a full round. I am aiming for the 8/16 shoot at DCWC.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Congrats Lee!  Getting that first 500 is a sweet feeling. :tongue:

Hope to meet you this weekend. Look for the slightly pudgy , gray haired guy shooting a red Ultra Elite.  That'll be ME!!! :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice shooting Lee...I couldn't be happier for you  ...even if it cost me a crispy...you ain't getting no more points from me you sandbagger


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Lee...We going straight up for another one at the Billy Hill...???


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Lee,

Congrats man. I have been on a 6 year quest to break 500 again. I shot FS for 10 years and only shot under 500 once, but have yet to do it with fingers. I am getting close again. I shot a 244 for 14 targets with some stupid mistakes on one (OK, three) targets. You can not shoot a 14 on the 80 yarder and expect to break 500.

Arrow


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> For now it is. My Field experience is about to grow. I am really looking forward to being able to get out for a full round. I am aiming for the 8/16 shoot at DCWC.


Unless something very unexpected happens I'll be there as well. It'll be good to finally get to meet you. 



mdbowhunter said:


> Congrats Lee!  Getting that first 500 is a sweet feeling. :tongue:
> 
> Hope to meet you this weekend. Look for the slightly pudgy , gray haired guy shooting a red Ultra Elite.  That'll be ME!!! :wink:


Dang, sure hope folks don't confuse us. :tongue: Of course what hair I have/had that didn't turn gray, turned loose. I'll be carrying a red PSE Mojo with a machine gun barrel out front (Posten stab)



psargeant said:


> Nice shooting Lee...I couldn't be happier for you  ...even if it cost me a crispy...you ain't getting no more points from me you sandbagger


Are you skeered? 



psargeant said:


> Hey Lee...We going straight up for another one at the Billy Hill...???


Sure, why not. Remember, I didn't need all 20 of those points on Sat. - just 12 of 'em. BTW: don't know if you caught it or not, but on the 2nd round when we'd pass you and Jarlicker and I'd mumble something like "another 20", I was trying to mess with your mind. :wink: I shot the absolute worse I shot all day on those first targets - as you can see from the score card it tooks several 20's to try and make up some ground. So, I'm putting those targets behind me and going full force, straight up, for a 2nd crispy.



Arrow said:


> Lee,
> 
> Congrats man. I have been on a 6 year quest to break 500 again. I shot FS for 10 years and only shot under 500 once, but have yet to do it with fingers. I am getting close again. I shot a 244 for 14 targets with some stupid mistakes on one (OK, three) targets. You can not shoot a 14 on the 80 yarder and expect to break 500.Arrow


I did have a 15 on one target last week and almost "lost it mentally", but if there's one thing I've learned, it's put the last target out of your mind and simply concentrate on 1 arrow in the next target. 

Speaking of "stupid mistakes", mine usually center around a mis-set mark. I've never forgot to set my mark, but have set it wrong (5 clicks off). 

I'm pulling for ya - go get that 500 with fingers!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sure, why not. Remember, I didn't need all 20 of those points on Sat. - just 12 of 'em. BTW: don't know if you caught it or not, but on the 2nd round when we'd pass you and Jarlicker and I'd mumble something like "another 20", I was trying to mess with your mind. :wink: I shot the absolute worse I shot all day on those first targets - as you can see from the score card it tooks several 20's to try and make up some ground. So, I'm putting those targets behind me and going full force, straight up, for a 2nd crispy.


I knew what you were doing, but luckily for me I had 3 things working for me:
1) I was tearing it up for real...until the trad guy that showed up distracted me, I was killing it...
2) My mini spy Sarge Jr somehow got the truth and was happy to pass it on...he's a good kid 
3) I was rooting for you to whoop me...

Don't expect me to share the cuts on the billy hill...you're gonna have to figure them out yourself...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I knew what you were doing, but luckily for me I had 3 things working for me:
> 1) I was tearing it up for real...until the trad guy that showed up distracted me, I was killing it...
> 2) My mini spy Sarge Jr somehow got the truth and was happy to pass it on...he's a good kid
> 3) I was rooting for you to whoop me...
> ...


Yea, right, you might have known what I was doing, but at least Treaton & Peep got a good laugh out of it.

1) So that's who that guy was. He must know some short cuts through the course. We'd see him with you guys on 1 target and the next target he'd be with the group ahead of us.

2) OK, going to have to have a little talk with Jr. - wonder how open he is to bribes? 

3) You were rooting for me to whoop you???? Ah come on - it shook you up so bad to loose that crispy that your wife had to come to the range (FIRST time she's ever been there) to console you.

Ah, ain't worried about no cuts - in fact, I may just remove my scope level, like Ms. Lucky, just to make it interesting.

BTW: What's the word on the quivers? And don't forget the "other arrow". :wink: :wink: :wink: But there ain't no way I'm shooting that arrow until I've had a chance to x-ray and cat-scan it. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, right, you might have known what I was doing, but at least Treaton & Peep got a good laugh out of it.
> 
> 1) So that's who that guy was. He must know some short cuts through the course. We'd see him with you guys on 1 target and the next target he'd be with the group ahead of us.
> 
> ...


I ordered the quivers, but my order is being held up waiting on something they don't have. Not sure when they will get here ...I will let you know once I have them...


----------

